# N.I. pro-grade 96kHz / 24-bit audio interface vs UAD audio interface?



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 26, 2017)

I am looking into upgrading my audio interface, and have seen that NI machine MK3 now includes an pro grad audio interface as advertised.

Anyone can say something about them as main interface?
especially as compared to UAD Apollo duo TB?


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 26, 2017)

UAD Apollo (great plugins), RME (low latency, solid drivers), Audient (great preamps, lower cost), MOTU (versatile, solid drivers)) are my favorite interfaces.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 26, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> UAD Apollo (great plugins), RME (low latency, solid drivers), Audient (great preamps, lower cost), MOTU (versatile, solid drivers)) are my favorite interfaces.


thanks synthpunk.

I have the audient iD4 for live use and it is a fairly good one indeed.
(and once was a fav of Apogee, but since they inadvertently stopped supporting older models with firewire stopped using them)

UAD has been on the potential list, also because of their plugins.

RME and MOTU were never my cup of tea.

I got attracted to Machine MK3 because of some side work I do for a company. And since they now offer an audio interface in it I was interested if some people here have or still use NI audio interfaces.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 26, 2017)

Your welcome sir. I would be weary of NI hardware as they seem to change quickly. I usually avoid recommending Apogee for the same reasons you mention although there new Element box look interesting being modular and having tight integration in Logic X.

If you can squeeze the Apollo Twin into your budget I think you will be very happy. I will not even mention UAD plugin addiction


----------



## wst3 (Sep 26, 2017)

the first rule of UAD plugin addiction is... nevermind, that gag is too old!

I had what NI touted as their Pro audio interface in a Kore or Kore 2, can't remember, but it was really pretty bad. I would be very hesitant to suggest NI audio hardware in the same sentence as UA, RME, and even MOTU. Another that doesn't get as much respect as it deserves is Presonus, I have an Audiobox 1818VSL that sounds quite good, and the drivers are (now) stable and work well at low latencies. Granted their track record is also a little spotty, but I'd like to think they are past that.

If you can return it then I'd grab one and give it a test drive, but if not I'd lean towards the UA hardware. The Twin is a remarkable bit of kit, and at a price that was lower than I expected.

And the plugins? Oops, not allowed to talk about the plugins.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 26, 2017)

wst3 said:


> drivers are (now) stable



Good ol' days of the Firebox that worked with practically no PC. Haven't considered Presonus since. Good to know that they're a good option now.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 26, 2017)

I use SonicCore's XITE-1.
Nobody knows them, they haven't built anything except Solaris synths since 2011.
It's basically the best live performance audio/MIDI Interface you can buy.
.07msec/64 samples/@96k.

8 years ago I bought it, bought a 2nd one 2 years ago.
S|C A16 Ultra and ADA8200 BLA Mod give me 40 I/Os.
I use this as an entire PA with automated FX on smaller gigs where the Midas M32 is overkill.

It's real strength other than sound quality, is how hardware is externally connected and used in the Project Window.
I absolutely love the TC Fireworx for Vocals and keys.

Solaris is connected via AES/EBU
3 x TC Fireworx connected via S|C A16 w/ ADAT using a Mutec Clock.
Mic Pres are 10 in total.
The rest are Analog I/Os.

IEM Mixers, Surround Mixers, 65 different mixers with unique capabilities.
Here's my latest AUX Mixer.
You can make your own synths, effects and mixers with the Scope SDK.


----------

